# Post your Pooch



## Raggs715 (Feb 27, 2009)

I always like the posy a picture threads and i couldnt find ANY on this website after search for it, so i figured i would start one..

Benny watching TV..










When in doubt PLAY DEAD!!!!










Tug-o-war with Jake


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

There's a whole forum JUST for picture threads, I put this in it for you!


----------



## Raggs715 (Feb 27, 2009)

haha, thanks! talk about tunnel vision!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

This be the Bolo.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

A couple of Wally. First one - he's trying to mug for a piece of the doughnut I was eating.

Second one was after a brush out. He's happy it's over I guess


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's LeRoy Jenkens and China. Two of the cutest (yes, I'm partial) dogs ever...


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

This is Bella giving me the "What did you tell me to do?" look.









This is her in my office trying to let me know that it is time to go home.








She has got to have the prettiest face that I have ever seen!!! (yes, I am patial, too)


----------



## Ganondorf (Mar 8, 2009)

My Rinoa doggy.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

My Willow girl -










And Bandy-boy -


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Handsome Blackie boy:









That was a picture from December...he looks much older now. =( Poor old man. He's having problems standing and walking now too, and was out of breath just walking to the edge of the yard. He vision is going out and so is his hearing. 

Rosie Posey showing off her confused ear:









Chloe ignoring me:









And because he is here at the moment and won't be going into GABR until a foster home can be opened up, Levi, the Basset we found and if we didn't already have three dogs we would keep in a heart beat:


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

The Margemonster


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

My little Kiba


















I am not a fox


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

And now the black and tan shiba


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

This was Zoey the day we brought her home: 









Here she is about a week before I gave her her first hair cut, showing off her new sweater.. 










I took this picture before her hair cut to show off her color change.. 










more..


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Here she is right after her first hair cut









and hoping to eat the guinea pig


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

my super fuzz butt, iorek!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

The boys, Oliver and Carsten








Oliver was my rescued boy. He had a broken jaw and fractured leg when I got him. Hence the Hollywood smile he has. 
















then there is Carsten









Just like everyone else thinks about their own dogs... I think these 2 are the cutest dogs in the world.


----------



## luckysub (Apr 1, 2009)

My Hudson always posing for the camera!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Belle! .... she's 9 yrs old and she's my baby  









AND

Shadow! ... he's 10 1/2 yrs old, but you'd never know it


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is my Nut job... I mean Nubs


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

My puppies, in order of age.

Dutchess, 12 years old, with her favorite toy.










Camillia, 11 years old. She acts older than Duchess.










Moomoo, 8 years old.










Toehuntai, 4 years old, with a rope toy.









*
The other half up next......*


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Emerald, 3 years next month.










Saphira, 3 years next month, Emeralds sister.










Tj, 1 year old.










Now this one is Destiny. She's not mine, she belongs to my friend, but I've had her for litterally forever ... and counting. But, figured I'd include her pic too.  She is ... 6 ... maybe.


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's Enzo, our handsome GSD? mix puppy. (Age unknown)


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Uallis, English Mastiff, 2 years old.










Eddie, Lab, also 2 years old.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Casper my almost 2 year old dobe


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Toula 2 1/2


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Bear Bear 9 1/2


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

Some random shots of Oakley... 6-7 months..


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Kelli, Casper and Toula look AWESOME, Toula is so delicate looking too. I've gotta get fresh pics of Frank and Angel


----------



## roxytrigger (Apr 5, 2009)

This is Roxy and Trigger!


----------



## Ganondorf (Mar 8, 2009)

I took this picture of Bubba in my backyard today.


----------

